# New worlds largest: 320 GigaPix Panoramic London Shot



## Awiserbud (Feb 20, 2013)

This is an 320 Gigapixel image, stitched together from 48,640 individual images, All shot from Londons BT tower, Having seen the previous extreme panoramic shot of London taken back in 2010 which was only an 80 Gigapixel image comprising of 7886 individual images i can say the detail in this one is remarkable.
Enjoy.

The BT Tower


----------



## Light Guru (Feb 20, 2013)

I like the idea but I found it vary annoying that when you are zoomed out the image is over sharpened and the contrast is to high and then when you zoom in a bit the image switches to one that does not have enough contrast.


----------



## Awiserbud (Feb 20, 2013)

I noticed that, I would assume its a software glitch, i cant imagine each of these individual shots would have been edited manually.


----------



## runnah (Feb 20, 2013)

I would so not want to live there.


----------



## Majeed Badizadegan (Feb 20, 2013)

easily the most impressive Pano of this type I've ever seen. 

I could count individual leaves on trees from a mile away. 'nuff said.


----------



## Overread (Feb 20, 2013)

I wonder how long it is before a Crime drama uses one of these to solve a murder - at least there is enough clarity in the shots that you could at least see some detail (before they press the magic ENHANCE button )


It's impressive, but also GAH so dingy as its London.


----------



## spacefuzz (Feb 20, 2013)

thats pretty cool. Imagine the stitching errors!


----------



## rexbobcat (Feb 20, 2013)

Somebody has too much time on their hands lol


----------



## Awiserbud (Feb 20, 2013)

Overread said:


> I wonder how long it is before a Crime drama uses one of these to solve a murder - at least there is enough clarity in the shots that you could at least see some detail
> 
> .



Indeed, Individual people can clearly be recognised here. havent found anything suggesting the exact date yet (apart from the photogs records) but Big Ben says it was 1.30pm. Where were YOU at that time?


----------



## cwcaesar (Feb 20, 2013)

That is quite impressive!


----------



## Awiserbud (Feb 20, 2013)

spacefuzz said:


> thats pretty cool. Imagine the stitching errors!



The only ones i've found so far are have been moving objects, cars etc, there is an obvious one on spokes of the London eye.


----------



## amethyst201190 (Feb 26, 2013)

Awiserbud said:


> This is an 320 Gigapixel image, stitched together from 48,640 individual images, All shot from Londons BT tower, Having seen the previous extreme panoramic shot of London taken back in 2010 which was only an 80 Gigapixel image comprising of 7886 individual images i can say the detail in this one is remarkable.
> Enjoy.
> 
> The BT Tower



How many times you already take this picture?
Do you think, this  could possibly make  better in a future? I was really amazed of what you have done good job.


----------

